# M&P Take Down



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

I was at my local gun shop looking at a M&P .40 (really like this gun). I have one strange apprehension though and would like others opinions. 
When field stripping it seems a little odd having to move that sear lever. Any other guns I have don't have any other moves to make for take down. Is this just me being an old guy and not getting it?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, I don't think so. You don't have to move the lever if you just pull the trigger like a glock or XD before you pull the slide off. The only reason S&W opted for the option to move the lever was to avoid the owner from having to pull the trigger before removing the slide.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> No, I don't think so. *You don't have to move the lever if you just pull the trigger like a glock or XD before you pull the slide off.* The only reason S&W opted for the option to move the lever was to avoid the owner from having to pull the trigger before removing the slide.


This. When the rear of the slide lines up with the frame as you move the slide forward, pull the trigger and then just remove the slide. I have four M&P's, one of which is a .40S&W with the 4.25" barrel. Great pistols. I shoot my 9mm Pro Series 4.25" every two weeks.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought that was odd as well and it's a PIA, but then I saw someone just pull the trigger and that's what I've done ever since. You really do want to check to make sure the gun is unloaded, but I digress.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahhhhh. Thanks for the reply's. I think I could over look the PIA now that I get the pulling the trigger thing. Safety first I guess.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

That had to be a lawyer thing. You have to pull the slide to the rear to move the take-down lever and thus you would automatically see if the weapon was loaded or not. I guess it must be possible somehow to screw up and again I digress.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sgt45 said:


> That had to be a lawyer thing. You have to pull the slide to the rear to move the take-down lever and thus you would automatically see if the weapon was loaded or not. I guess it must be possible somehow to screw up and again I digress.


I don't think it was a lawyer thing as much as perhaps them wanting to offer an alternative to something like the Glock design. There have been some incidences of people field stripping their Glocks with a round still present in the chamber and discharging that round when they pulled the trigger in preparation of removing the slide. I saw a picture of someone's hand who did this with his Glock .45ACP. The man had the presence of mind to take a picture of his injured hand just after his accident. While it is hard to imagine anyone doing this since you can plainly see a round in the chamber, it does happen. So I think S&W just wanted to offer its customers an alternative method.

But then, you just might be right after all with the lawyer thing. If it has happened with Glocks, it could happen with M&P's as well.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think it's a bad thing. I don't do it, but then I lock the slide open and check: no magazine, empty chamber, then turn the take down lever release the slide, pull the trigger and dismount slide. Safety is paramount and it is the responsibility of the gun handler to be safe. As long as there are humans, there will be negligence and some idiot will figure out a way to make the gun go off when it shouldn't. That said, the S&W takedown method "seems" to be pretty fool proof.


----------

